# Access 2003 Create table in sql view



## vicstate (May 4, 2011)

How do I create a new table in sql view in access 2003?


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi vicstate,

An easy way to see Access SQL is to go into Queries, New, Design View, and then select the source tables and queries for the data that will be used to fill the new table. Now select Query from the main menu bar. Then select Make-Table query. Enter the name for the new table in the window that pops up. Select the fields you want in your new table and finish customizing the table design with the design tool. Then select View from the main menu bar and then SQL View. This will give you the SQL script to run that will create the table. It's a great way to learn correct SQL syntax.

hope that helps,


----------

